# RUMOR Supposed Super Smash Bros Universe New Character List



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2011)

> Another day another rumour, this time the rumour comes direct from a Japanese image board and has been reposted on 4Chan. The original poster basically claims that he has a leaked document containing the character line-up for the forthcoming Smash Bros game which is already confirmed for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. The list reads:
> King K Rool (Donkey Kong)
> Zoroark (Pokemon)
> Ghirahim (Zelda)
> ...



Source


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2011)

2ch and 4chan are very reliable sources


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Dec 26, 2011)

Professor Layton points at you!
You take 300% damage!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

OoC: BAN THIS BEFORE A FLAME WAR DEVELOPS!!

On-topic: Great, now let the ever increasing hype of the smash franchise begin!

Edit: After reading the topic, get rid of Sonic in the smash franchise! I will rather have 'Mr. L' or 'Blaziken' as a smash icon instead of SEGA characters.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 26, 2011)

Mario not included? Link not included?
arhem...
FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!

sorry, I had to


----------



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:


> Mario not included? Link not included?
> arhem...
> FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!
> 
> sorry, I had to



i mean new characters to add to the old ones


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2011)

Mashiro Sakurai has already stated that he hasn't even started production on any of the Smash Bro games and that he probably won't until a month or so before Kid Icarus is due to be released.  So yeah file this away as make believe.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 26, 2011)

This is nothing but fake at the moment, since they said even though they announced the games on 3DS and WiiU, they haven't even started working on them yet. They're finishing Kid Icarus for 3DS first,

So at the moment, there is nothing done for those 2 games.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

> Slime (Dragon Quest)


Seriously..?


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2011)

>Megaman
fake


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 26, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> Mashiro Sakurai has already stated that he hasn't even started production on any of the Smash Bro games and that he probably won't until a month or so before Kid Icarus is due to be released.  So yeah file this away as make believe.


To be fair, you don't need to start any work to get the rights to use characters out of the way.

That said...yea, rather unlikely this is real.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 26, 2011)

darkicecrystal said:


> Professor Layton points at you!
> You take 300% damage!


Final smash : Quick puzzle.

You have 10 sec to solve the puzzle or you take 150% of damage!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Dec 26, 2011)

> Final smash : Quick puzzle.
> 
> You have 10 sec to solve the puzzle or you take 150% of damage!



Or he could just run you over with the Laytonmobile  >_


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2011)

darkicecrystal said:


> > Final smash : Quick puzzle.
> >
> > You have 10 sec to solve the puzzle or you take 150% of damage!
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2011)

What is this SSB Universe? Was this ever announced?


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 26, 2011)

What if Megaman was replace by megaman exe and like red/Pokemon trainer in Brawl Lan could be in the background final smash could be....full synchro or if it was like axess (the anime) Cross fusion or maybe Beta sword and the specials are chip moves like cannon crackdown (or w/e its called creates a hole in the floor for 2 seconds) wide sword and mega buster


----------



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> >Megaman
> fake




before brawl was out if someone would have told me that sonic was going to be in it i would have call it fake too


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > >Megaman
> ...


well sonic is still a going franchise, megaman is dead.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Megaman isn't dead. D=
There's still all those spin off series which they'll most likely also make for the 3DS like they did for the DS and GBA


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Oh yeah with that, Where's my MEGAMAN ZX part 3!?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 26, 2011)

Faker than fool's gold.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 26, 2011)

This list seems so fake.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 26, 2011)

No Megaman Legend 3, No Megaman in SSB


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 26, 2011)

Ridley, how would that work?


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 26, 2011)

> Ghirahim (Zelda)



More than enough for me to love this game.

Still, although this list seems pretty much fake, I can still see Girahim on a Smash Bros. But, otherwise, Layton? Yeah, I like him, but there is no way this true gentleman would start fighting. If they said Emmy or Descole, it would be believable, but Layton? No way, sir!

(also, yeah, the game isn't in development, so, how can you know which characters will be included when not even Mr. Sakurai knows?)


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> >Megaman
> fake



Yeah that was a dead giveaway.
It'd be awesome, but Megaman will never be in a smash bros game.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...




same thing could be say about sonic the still release game yea but the franchise die after 2002


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Don't see how when games of the franchise is still being released =\


----------



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



yea but if the games are not as good


----------



## 310301288 (Dec 26, 2011)

i hope Girham and Shulk are really in it, cuz both characters seem pretty sick! =D


----------



## Nebz (Dec 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


http://www.rockmancorner.com/2011/12/mega-man-remains-key-brand-says-capcom.html

Most recent talk of the franchise that I remember seeing. Mega Man isn't fully dead.


On topic, this is one of those things where "I'll believe it when I see it".


----------



## rt141 (Dec 26, 2011)

King K Rool, King Hippo, Prince Sable, Professor Layton, Slime - Fake
Ridley, Palutena, Megaman - Dubious but cool.
Crystal, Shulk, Sonic - Plausible and cool.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Dec 26, 2011)

Gabbynaruto said:


> But, otherwise, Layton? Yeah, I like him, but there is no way this true gentleman would start fighting. If they said Emmy or Descole, it would be believable, but Layton? No way, sir!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrUZLZnh1cM


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> 2ch and 4chan are very reliable sources



Indeed they are, right up there with Wikipedia and Engadget.





rt141 said:


> King K Rool, King Hippo, Prince Sable, Professor Layton, Slime - Fake
> Ridley, Palutena, Megaman - Dubious but cool.
> Crystal, Shulk, Sonic - Plausible and cool.




They already "have" King K. Rool, Krystal, Ridley playable, but only via vertex/skin modification. 
As for the other names, BS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2011)

Ghirham? I know these rumors are false, but goddamn he is dumb. I'm sorry, but he's your typical "omnipotent but oh-so-quirky" character. Just the right parts flamboyant and emo looking to attract a rabid fanbase. If he appears in Smash Bros. then that's easily one of the worst additions to the series. At least get me a real character like... Fuck I don't know. Waluigi?


----------



## Ultymoo (Dec 27, 2011)

When I saw Mega Man on there, the Bullshit-O-Meter went crazy. After all the cancellations involving him as of late, unless something huge changes between development time and release, I do not see him making his way into the game(s).


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 27, 2011)

shulk huh? Final Smash: "Monado show me your power!!!"


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ghirham? I know these rumors are false, but goddamn he is dumb. I'm sorry, but he's your typical "omnipotent but oh-so-quirky" character. Just the right parts flamboyant and emo looking to attract a rabid fanbase. If he appears in Smash Bros. then that's easily one of the worst additions to the series. At least get me a real character like... Fuck I don't know. Waluigi?



Waluigi better than Ghirahim? o_0 Really?

Whatever, everyone with his own opinions.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

Prince Sable would be awesome, but it will never happen.
He only appeared in that one relatively unknown game that was only released in Japan.
Most non-Japanese players only heard about it because they saw the sticker in Brawl.



DrCaptainHarlock said:


> Gabbynaruto said:
> 
> 
> > But, otherwise, Layton? Yeah, I like him, but there is no way this true gentleman would start fighting. If they said Emmy or Descole, it would be believable, but Layton? No way, sir!
> ...



Funny how the second best comment is "Layton, go to Smash Brothers."



Gabbynaruto said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghirham? I know these rumors are false, but goddamn he is dumb. I'm sorry, but he's your typical &quot;omnipotent but oh-so-quirky&quot; character. Just the right parts flamboyant and emo looking to attract a rabid fanbase. If he appears in Smash Bros. then that's easily one of the worst additions to the series. At least get me a real character like... Fuck I don't know. Waluigi?
> ...


Wario was added in Smash Bros. Why not Waluigi?
I know Waluigi is pretty much a filler character used only in spinoff games like Mario Tennis or Mario Party, but it's a shame, really.
He should've been in that fourth door in Super Mario 64 DS.

(Oh, and Waluigi technically is in Brawl. Just not as a playable character.)


----------



## frogboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't there been many "rumors" about this already?


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 27, 2011)

taking this with a grain of salt


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2011)

ridley? fuck yes!


Spoiler



too bad it's fake


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 27, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> taking this with a grain of salt



Grain of salt? I think eating a pound of salt is more likely than this being true.


----------



## Gamer5501 (Dec 27, 2011)

with megaman not even being umvc3 he's most likely not going to be in the new smash bros. with that said there was a rumor i believe of capcom helping out in development in smash bros universe


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 27, 2011)

I see Ridley. -.- That is all...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> > Slime (Dragon Quest)
> 
> 
> Seriously..?



In the original Dragon Warrior Monsters game, a Slime had the ability Mega Magic if you kept breeding to get one capable of reaching level 100. In Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 2 he can learn some of the most powerful magic abilities by default through the breeding process, such as Kafrizzle and Big Banga. Slime monsters are actually pretty powerful despite the fact that they are deemed as a very basic early monster in the franchise.


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 27, 2011)

i'm skeptic about this, since the original rumor came from chans 

in the off chance that this is a real roster, and not a fake or a prototype roster, i'm mixed about this.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 27, 2011)

This is obviously fake and a joke but my opinion on this anyways:

King K Rool (Donkey Kong) = Boss maybe, playable character i doubt it
Zoroark (Pokemon) = Possible but not popular enough to be likely
Ghirahim (Zelda) = No
Little Mac (Punch Out) = No
Saki Amamiya (Sin and Punishment) = No
King Hippo (Punch Out) = No
Ridley (Metroid) = Doubt it due to size
Prince Sable (Frogs the Bell Tolls) = No
Palutena (Kid Icarus) = Doubtful
Professor Layton (Professor Layton) = Likely
Megaman (Megaman) = Highly doubt they will get the rights
Crystal (Star Fox) = Likely
Slime (Dragon Quest) = No
Shulk (Xenoblade) = Possible
Sonic (Sonic) = Yes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2011)

lol ridley would take up nearly the whole screen awesome!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Zoroark....


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

/v/

meh


----------



## frogboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's what I think:

King K Rool (Donkey Kong): Might work.
Zoroark (Pokemon): They've already got Pikachu and Pokemon Trainer, why add more?
Ghirahim (Zelda): YES. FRIGGIN YES.
Little Mac (Punch Out): Would be neat to get an actual melee fighter into Smash Bros.
Saki Amamiya (Sin and Punishment): Who?
King Hippo (Punch Out): Nah. Little Mac is enough.
Ridley (Metroid): Sure, just make him 5x smaller.
Prince Sable (Frogs the Bell Tolls): I've never even heard of this game.
Palutena (Kid Icarus): Maybe. Might be nice to get another girl fighter.
Professor Layton (Professor Layton): HOLY YES. 
Megaman (Megaman): Would be neat if they could get the rights to use him.
Crystal (Star Fox): Very likely.
Slime (Dragon Quest): Yes, we need another magic-based character.
Shulk (Xenoblade): Might make for an interesting addition.
Sonic (Sonic): They've already included him in Brawl, why do we need confirmation that he'll be in the next Smash Bros?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 27, 2011)

I doubt it, they only say Zoroark because Lucario was in brawl and Zoroark is basically the 5th gen Lucario.
Oh and I really hope that the new smash bros. has Fi. Fi is awesome!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sonic and Megaman in a smash bros? Hah total fake!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Oh and I really hope that the new smash bros. has Fi. Fi is awesome!


you must be joking


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Slightly off-topic but I like that picture of Princess Peach in the OP post


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 27, 2011)

Considering the smash bros guy said he hasn't even started on the game yet, I also call fake.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Dec 27, 2011)

Only one I want is Professor Layton.

Why do these *leaked* lists keep popping up, and why do people even report on them? Once Kid Icarus: Uprising comes out_ then_, I'll be more likely to believe them.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

wait, people still believe 4chan?, i bet even their porn is fake
how can you even know the list when development hasn't even started, slap me if this is revealed to be true


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2011)

A couple of those choices seem really unlikely, and would possibly alienate long time Smash fans.



aminemaster said:


> wait, people still believe 4chan?, i bet even their porn is fake
> how can you even know the list when development hasn't even started, slap me if this is revealed to be true


Not every board is /b/, kid.


----------



## Velotix (Dec 28, 2011)

Why has the next Smash Brothers name been settled as "Universe" by the internet? Each one has had a bigger form of fight for its name, meele to brawl. Maybe Bar Fight?.... Okay fine, Super Smash Brothers War.

Oh, And list is horribly fake.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 28, 2011)

In 2008 infafune said this is regards to mega man not being included in brawl



> That is probably a question better suited for Nintendo than for Capcom. If they were to ask, I see no reason to say no. We'll see what happens.




Well now that Infafune left capcom, and capcom got bitter when he asked to complete the games under his new studio, which capcom responded with a big "that wont be necessary" and scrapped the 2 games.

If this wouldn't have happened we would probably see the blue bomber in a smash game, but since it did happen i think capcom would say no if nintendo asked.

Inafune did create Zero however, who is in the last capcom vs game


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 29, 2011)

This list is such BS.
We wont hear anymore about the next smash until E3, and that will probably just be a brief mention.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2011)

nope.avi
i refuse to believe.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 2, 2012)

I think everyone except Ridley and Palutena is at least believable. I didn't know why some people want such a big character as Ridley
shrink into a character.


----------

